# Gigging in the US



## Telecaster (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey Everyone,
We have an offer to play a one-night gig in the States. Nothing big - just your typical cover band at a bar event. I am trying to figure out what we need to even do this. Does anyone have any experience crossing the border to play? If so, can you let me know what we need for documentation? Or if you can point me in the right direction.
Thanks!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Budda (GC forum member) is about to embark/has embarked on a long US tour. He should be able to help you. If he doesn't see your thread and respond, send him a PM. He is a friendly fellow.

Enjoy the gig!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

If you're getting paid, you'll each need a green card. 

Good idea to have all the gig details with you to show the border people. All traveling together?


----------



## Telecaster (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys! Yes we are getting paid - haven't figured out the travel logistics yet. I assume it would be easier to cross the border if we are together. 

I'll touch base with Budda - maybe he can at least point me in the right direction.

Thanks again guys!


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2015)

No need for a green card (those are for permanent residents), but you do need a work visa. Likely a P2 because you aren't "internationally recognized" artists, so you wouldn't qualify for a P1. The P2 requires help from the promoter or venue to obtain. You can apply online.

I've always crossed as a group and we were always searched -- plan for a length stay at the border when you arrive. We were always traveling as a group. We also had a US-based label/promotion group helping us with the visas. They'd even meet us at the border when we crossed at Buffalo where they were based and help with DHS and USCIS.

Found this article, looks helpful: http://exclaim.ca/Music/article/how_to_get_your_band_out_of_canada-get_in -- says at least 60 days to get a P2...and this important tidbit:



> In each case, rafts of paperwork must be completed and filed. Included are the application forms, as well as evidence of your qualifications such as letters from your label, publisher, booking agent and/or clubs where you are playing, copies of your passport, and fees starting around $100 (U.S.) per person.
> 
> More detailed information is posted at the website for the Consular Services at the U.S. Mission in Canada, www.amcits.com (click under Foreign Nationals, Visa Categories).


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

work visa. I knew green card was 'too deep' but it wouldn't come to mind. Thanks Ian.

For a one nighter sounds like you'd be better off traveling individually or in pairs and just being 'tourists'.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2015)

keto said:


> For a one nighter sounds like you'd be better off traveling individually or in pairs and just being 'tourists'.


Could work. But then you need stories for crossing, contingency plans if a few you you don't make it through, and explanations if they see your gear.

And if you get caught, remember the consequences are far greater than "you don't get through this time" -- that goes on your record and now every crossing could get harder. Or you could get denied access to the US. Can't speak for others but for me, professionally, not being able to travel to the USA would be a serious limitation on my career.

I totally get the allure of playing a State-side gig. The handful of State-side gigs I did were with a band that was getting radio play in the Buffalo and Syracuse areas so there were promotional aspects to doing the shows. For a cover band, I'm not sure it's worth the hassle and money...


----------



## Telecaster (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks again for the information guys - it was very helpful. I heard about the P2 form and if we do it I think it is the way to go... now to figure out if it is actually worth the hassle


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Unless you need to bring your own PA, couldn't you just be "going to a jam at a friends place" and get paid in cash? Otherwise, I'm with Ian, probably not worth the hassle.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

We have P2's. When we cross we tell the guard how long we are going for and when we plan on being back. So far so good.


----------

